# Light timer switch with gradual fade on/off?



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

I was just checking one of these out the other day at Marine Depot: the "Current USA Single Ramp Timer". Its On and Off times can either trigger an instant or a 15-minute fade on/off.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Lucubration said:


> I was just checking one of these out the other day at Marine Depot: the "Current USA Single Ramp Timer". Its On and Off times can either trigger an instant or a 15-minute fade on/off.


If I am not mistaken, this product only works for LED's on a 24 volt power supply. Not sure how many applications that covers but it's not a universal solution unfortunately.

EDIT-Looks like they are making a 12 volt one as well, not sure if it is out or not.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mef1975 said:


> Is there such a thing? I'd like to figure out a way to make my light come on slowly. I suppose I could get a microcontroller and digital potentiometer, but I really would like to avoid having to design and build a circuit. That's not something I've ever really done before.


you don't even state what type of light, but generally speaking, probably no.
W LED's you need a dim-able driver. Most florescents are not dim-able. Metal halide, don't know. Incandescent, don't think there is a generic solution..

That said, and in general a practical answer.. I'll prove myself wrong:
Seems you can dim some things that most say aren't dimmable, but in a very limited range.. 
http://www.lightingassociates.org/i/u/2127806/f/tech_sheets/Dimming_controls_for_lighting_basics.pdf

IF you build the LED yourself then it is easy and you don't need to build circuits. Controller/driver/power supply for 4 channels (not inc. LED's) off the shelf.. $100........


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

It would be cool to have one light that would emulate a standard day photo period. Now that's a new technology to work on!

In the mean time I use one of those dual timers and a Coralife Lunar Aqualights Compact Fluorescent Strip Light with two 4-watt Lunar Blue-Moon-Glow LED lamps, and two SunPaq Dual Daylight 6,700*K/10,000*K 96W lamps
I use it to replicate night LEDs only), morning (one CFL), day (two CFLs) and evening (one CFL). They do not dim over time but they do provide different light intensities. 
Schedule- 
8am – 8pm single light
12pm – 4pm both lights
8pm – 8am LEDs only


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys need to check into reef lighting. Radion, max spect, and several other high end led manufactures produce fully controllable units that replicate sunrise and sunset. Ramp up from 0-100% in whatever time frame you choose. Some even have cloud and lightning simulations. Lightning is pointless just cool, but the cloud simulators I've seen look awesome. Individual LEDs indepenently dim to make it appear that clouds are passing over your tank. 

This is the cheapest fully programmable led fixture I've seen on the market. http://reefbreeders.com/it2040.html

You can easily drop a grand or more on the high end fixtures.


----------



## ccar2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

MlDukes said:


> You guys need to check into reef lighting. Radion, max spect, and several other high end led manufactures produce fully controllable units that replicate sunrise and sunset. Ramp up from 0-100% in whatever time frame you choose. Some even have cloud and lightning simulations. Lightning is pointless just cool, but the cloud simulators I've seen look awesome. Individual LEDs indepenently dim to make it appear that clouds are passing over your tank.
> 
> Something like this starts out around $400


The Radion looks pretty cool, could it be used with a freshwater planted tank?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

ccar2000 said:


> The Radion looks pretty cool, could it be used with a freshwater planted tank?


Yeah sure. Most all reef lighting has 2 channels, white/color channel and a blue channel. You wouldn't really need the blue channel for planted tanks except to help balance the color.

I've been out of the planted scene for a few years, got the reef bug. There may be a programmable light made specifically for planted tanks. But I'm not familiar with one.


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

For a truly programmable freshwater setup, take a look at the Current USA Freshwater LED+ lights and the Pro Ramp Timer. I have the light and the cloud and lightning effects are simply awesome. With the Pro Ramp Timer, you're supposed to be able to program any of the effects throughout the day, including a fifteen minute ramp-up and ramp-down cycle to simulate sunrise and sunset. I don't think the Pro Ramp Timer is out yet, but the Single Ramp Timer is, which only does the ramp-up and ramp-down cycle. Beyond this system, from what I've seen you have to go the DIY route. Or go with a modified reef setup as mentioned previously, which can get expensive quick.


----------



## edunn5567 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi -- I'm trying to find a light set up for a leopard gecko tank, and I'm afraid that the traditional on/off timers will blind him when coming on suddenly in the morning. However, I am using a florescent bulb. Does anyone know if there are any fading timer options for florescent lighting?


----------

